# Lawn fertilizer clearance at Walmart



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Posted this in the warm season lawn section, but maybe I can help some of you cool season lawns out.

I was at my local Walmart here in socal and they had all there fertilizers on clearance.

I got 14lbs bags of 29-0-4 for $3.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

AS at Walmart? And $5! Awesome.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Guess a trip to Wallyworld is in order tomorrow.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

zeus201 said:


> Guess a trip to Wallyworld is in order tomorrow.


Just wanted to note that Walmart clearance sales are generally specific to individual stores - different stores in my area frequently put different things on clearance at different times, depending upon specific needs of that store for space for new stock, etc.


----------



## jboss10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Is fertilizer, fertilizer? Does it matter that it's the 'Expert Gardener' branding? All the same quality across brands?


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

jboss10 said:


> Is fertilizer, fertilizer? Does it matter that it's the 'Expert Gardener' branding? All the same quality across brands?


How the plant uses the NPK will be the same. What will differ, based on brand on price, is the consistency of the prill.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jboss10 said:


> Is fertilizer, fertilizer? Does it matter that it's the 'Expert Gardener' branding? All the same quality across brands?


Look at the ingredients. I have it, so I can. This stuff is mostly urea, some coated slow release urea, and a touch of potassium chloride.

Compared to Scotts 32-0-4 Turfbuilder, the main difference is a tiny bit less N, a different K source, a different type of slow release N, and a different granule size.

I use both.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

My store is not clearenced down yet.


----------

